
American dominance is being challenged the new game of great-power politics - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21674699-american-dominance-being-challenged-new-game
======
vparikh
I think this is the best thing that can happen to America. We have gotten fat
and way to comfortable. America does its best when it has real competition.
China and Russia are now real competition and global supremacy is not, as many
Americans believe, a birth right.

America earned its place as a super power in the 60s-80s, and even in the 90s
(through the tech sector) but America has just been sitting back on its
laurels since 2000. It will be good for the country if they can mobilize the
citizenry like they did in the past.

That means funding science again (NASA, DARPA, etc.) and dumping money in math
and science education. If America wants its title as the world's only global
super power, it is going to have to earn it.

